# 20th Anniversary of the 1993 WTC Bombing



## southernboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Tomorrow, February 26, marks the 20th anniversary of the 1993 bombing of the World Trade Center by Islamic terrorists. The terrorists set off a powerful bomb in the basement, intending to knock one tower into another. Thankfully, they did not succeed, but the bomb killed 6 people & injured thousands more. Unfortunately, they were more successful in 2001. I loved the Twin Towers, and am still quite pissed off about what happened. I'll never forget or forgive the horror that was inflicted that day. But I think we should remember the victims of the 1993 bombing too, who's names are engraved at the 9/11 memorial. Never forget!








[/url] http://postimage.org/[/IMG]








[/url] http://postimage.org/[/IMG]


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Chapelo said:


>


r.i.p


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

The worst part is one of the co-conspirators is free, courtesy of the Clinton administration.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

At least the same thing won't happen again.


----------



## ecullen133 (Feb 26, 2013)

That was the worst day happened in history of America. I wish such kind of tragedy should not be happened again.
anniversary facebook status


----------

